# Aiuto Installazione ambiente desktop!!

## beke87

Ciao a tutti non so più cosa fare ho installato gentoo da minimal cd (la versione a 64bit) con profilo no-multilib e kernel configurato da genkernel e seguendo l'hand book sono arrivato alla fine. adesso volevo installare l'interfaccia grafica , e allora sono andato a leggermi come installare xorg e l'ho installato come da guida xorg-server e tutto apposto anche fin qui. lo faccio partire e niente mi dice che non trova i driver video. allora vado a leggere la guida per installare i driver nvidia e gli installo e sembrerebbe tutto apposto. Allora do X -configure e mi crea lo xorg.conf.new che io vado a leggere e sembra apposto come da guida nvidia. quando do startx mi viene fuori uno schermo nero e devo riavviare il pc. help non so più che fare vi ringrazio anticipatamente. 

ps io avevo pensato ad un problema di variabili Use

----------

## Peach

teoricamente non dovrebbe servirti xorg.conf come e' scritto sulla guida di configurazione di X

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml wrote:*   

> You should first try starting X without creating /etc/X11/xorg.conf. 

 

dato per assodato che la configurazione del kernel riflette i requisiti per l'uso del nuovo xorg (come da guida)

dovrebbe bastare inserire i moduli di nvidia, 

```
# modprobe nvidia
```

switchare ad opengl di nvidia

```
# eselect opengl set nvidia
```

e quindi provare a dare startx senza xorg.conf.

se uno qualsiasi di questi passaggi non funziona, tieni sempre un occhio su /var/log/messages e /var/log/Xorg.0.log per capire cosa e' successo/cosa sta succedendo, postali se serve.

----------

## beke87

allora intanto grazie della risposta: ho guardato di avviare xorg con startx e non va mi da no screens found e sembra dal file log che non esistono le directory dei vari moduli come può essere? un'altra cosa strana che non avevo scritto prima è che hal mi è toccato emergerlo. questa è la seconda volta che reinstallo tutto dal minimal cd......  posso disinstallare xorg e i driver nvidia e ripartire da come ero appena finita l'installazione o mi consigli di ripiallare tutto....  :Shocked: 

----------

## ago

allora....prova a crearti un piccolo xorg.conf cosi come segue

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier "Video0"

        Driver     "nvidia"

EndSection
```

 (probabilmente cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE dovrebbe dirti con precisione gli errori..tra cui il fallimento nel caricamento di nv)

Non ho capito perchè dovresti reinstallare...se hai mancato qualcosa (supporto) nell'installazione puoi sempre aggiungere e aggiornare con:

```
emerge -DuNav nomepacchetto   (per il singolo pacchetto)

emerge -DuNav world           (per rendere effettivi i cambiamenti a tutti i file del world nel caso ce ne fosse bisogno)
```

----------

## oRDeX

ehm..

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

 

prima che scen ci maledica   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> mi da no screens found e sembra dal file log che non esistono le directory dei vari moduli come può essere?

 

puoi postare /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?

 *Quote:*   

> un'altra cosa strana che non avevo scritto prima è che hal mi è toccato emergerlo. questa è la seconda volta che reinstallo tutto dal minimal cd......  posso disinstallare xorg e i driver nvidia e ripartire da come ero appena finita l'installazione o mi consigli di ripiallare tutto.... 

 

mi sembra un'operazione assurda. come diceva ago, controlla che le dipendenze siano correttamente valutate con un 

```
# emerge -Duav --with-bdeps=y world
```

(per chiarimenti: man emerge )

inoltre se puoi posta

```
# emerge  --info
```

giusto per aver la certezza che sia tutto in regola col tuo sistema  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -Duav --with-bdeps=y world
> ```
> ...

 

Manca un -N per un aggiornamento completo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## magowiz

Scusate ma non era meglio se installava il meta pacchetto xorg-x11 ? Almeno è sicuro di avere un server grafico completo, naturalmente vanno abilitate tutte le use flag del caso tipo hal, poi vanno settate opportunamente le variabili VIDEO_CARDS e INPUT_DEVICES nel file /etc/make.conf , così dovrebbe installare tutto ciò di cui ha bisogno.

L'errore "no screens found" è troppo generico nel senso che qualunque dispositivo di input o di output essenziale (leggasi tastiera e scheda video) fallisca l'inizializzazione , xorg server fallisce nel creare lo screen, quindi beke87 : è strettamente necessario che fornisci tutte le informazioni che ti hanno chiesto gli altri per consentirci di capire qual'è il problema nel tuo caso, altrimenti rischi di dover fare un sacco di tentativi a caso per niente, mentre errore alla mano capiamo al volo quale delle componenti di xorg fallisce e ci concentriamo su quella.

----------

## ago

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Scusate ma non era meglio se installava il meta pacchetto xorg-x11 ? Almeno è sicuro di avere un server grafico completo

 

quel metapacchetto non ti installa nient'altro che qualche x11-apps in più..ma il necessario sta in xorg-server.

Poi è ovvio che ognuno decide a suo piacimento   :Smile: 

----------

## magowiz

Ah ok non lo sapevo, comunque adesso vediamo quale errore nello specifico gli dà, almeno possiamo dargli indicazioni più precise.

----------

## beke87

ciao allora scusate se non ho risposto.... 

ho fatto una bella cosa ho reinstallato da capo ho impostato il profilo su desktop e ho compilato il kernel con gen kernel tutto seguendo scrupolosamente la guida anche le use le ho impostate da guida dato che a me piace kde. le cflag ho messo march=native dato che ho un core2 quad e compilo solo per il mio pc.

a questo punto ho un'istallazione pulita e cosa devo fare adesso per avere kde? presumo che debba installare xorg e i driver nvidia dato che ho una 9600 GT.

mi potete aiutare con l'impostazioni delle use per xorg? io come da guida do il comando emerge -pv xorg-server e mi viene una lista che faccio ve la posto?

----------

## magowiz

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> ciao allora scusate se non ho risposto.... 
> 
> ho fatto una bella cosa ho reinstallato da capo ho impostato il profilo su desktop e ho compilato il kernel con gen kernel tutto seguendo scrupolosamente la guida anche le use le ho impostate da guida dato che a me piace kde. le cflag ho messo march=native dato che ho un core2 quad e compilo solo per il mio pc.
> 
> a questo punto ho un'istallazione pulita e cosa devo fare adesso per avere kde? presumo che debba installare xorg e i driver nvidia dato che ho una 9600 GT.
> ...

 

Sì prima ancora di installare kde devi assicurarti che xorg server funzioni, quindi ti direi per ora installa solo xorg-server come ti è stato detto, impostando correttamente le variabili INPUT_DEVICES e VIDEO_CARDS , se vuoi usare un ambiente minimale per provare il server grafico e verificare che funzioni installa almeno xterm e quando è tutto pronto dai startx da riga di comando, se tutto va bene dovrebbe partire un ambiente grafico minimale con un solo terminale (xterm appunto) , dovresti poter usare mouse e tastiera senza problemi, per uscirne ti basta digitare exit sul terminale.

Penso non sia opportuno installarti tutto kde4 (che richiede un po' di tempo) , per poi accorgerti che non parte xorg e quindi non puoi utilizzarlo. Comunque la prossima volta non stare a ripartire da zero, è una perdita di tempo perché potresti quasi certamente dover rifare tutto per poi ritrovarti lo stesso problema, che non parta il server grafico non mi sembra una cosa gravissima o almeno così grave da reinstallare tutto, perlomeno il sistema parte  :Wink:  .

Quindi se vuoi avere delle belle soddisfazioni da gentoo devi fare fondamentalmente 2 cose :

 seguire scrupolosamente e punto dopo punto la documentazione ufficiale 

 quando qualcosa non va fornire a noi qui sul forum i dettagli e i file che ti chiediamo

----------

## beke87

ok allora installo xorg server ok? ma i driver nvidia li devo installare dopo?

----------

## magowiz

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> ok allora installo xorg server ok? ma i driver nvidia li devo installare dopo?

 

Se tu imposti opportunamente la variabile VIDEO_CARDS in /etc/make.conf introducendo al suo interno la parola nvidia credo proprio che quando darai al sistema il comando per installare xorg-server, i driver nvidia verranno installati come dipendenze dello stesso.

Comunque qualora tu abbia sbagliato le use-flag o non le abbia dichiarate tutte puoi semplicemente aggiungere quelle mancanti e reinstallare con emerge -uDN world .

Guarda qui : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml#doc_chap2 , se leggi bene la parte relativa a "configurazione di make.conf" ti dice appunto quello che ti ho detto io, devi semplicemente impostare quelle variabili nei modi in cui è spiegato nel documento e poi ci penserà emerge a installare tutto il necessario (anche i driver nvidia, a patto che la tua VIDEO_CARDS contenga nvidia).

EDIT : piccolo consiglio, siccome non so esattamente se il tuo modello funziona con i driver stabili per la tua architettura oppure no, ti consiglio vivamente di mettere anche nv in VIDEO_CARDS, così nel caso non funzionassero i driver della nvidia il server utilizzerà quelli nv che sono quelli opensource sviluppati xorg, se vuoi essere ancora più tranquillo mettici anche vga.

Così facendo se il server fallisse a caricare i driver nvidia avrebbe comunque dei driver alternativi e quindi riusciresti in ogni caso ad avere un server grafico che parte, per poi risolvere con calma il problema con i driver ufficiali.

----------

## beke87

provo subito e ti faccio sapere. Asp azz ho un problemino la passwd di root non l'avevo settata e adesso che ho finito di reinstallare non mi fa loggare come posso fare?

----------

## magowiz

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> provo subito e ti faccio sapere. Asp azz ho un problemino la passwd di root non l'avevo settata e adesso che ho finito di reinstallare non mi fa loggare come posso fare?

 

fai il boot con il livecd , fai la fase di chroot come indicata nell'handbook e subito dai il comando passwd , da lì imposti la nuova password  (non è necessario conoscere quella precedente) e riavvii con reboot.

----------

## beke87

allora ho installato xorg-server come da guida, ho avviato hald e dato startx e niente, poi ho aperto il log, per postartelo come faccio lo devo riscrivere tutto a mano?

----------

## beke87

/usr/share/font/misc

                      /TTF

                      /OTF

                      /Type1

                      /100dpi

                      /75dpi

con WW dice che non esistono le directory

----------

## ago

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> 

----------

## beke87

allora devo crearmi il file xorg.conf con solo la parte che hai scritto te?

----------

## ago

si..per indicare di caricare il modulo nvidia (che hai appena compilato) e non il modulo nv (inesistente al momento)

e non dimenticare

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

----------

## beke87

sembra essersi mosso qualcosa ma mi da sempre errori:

EE failed to load module dri e dri2

EE Logitech G9 Laser mouse:failed to initialize for relative axes

----------

## ago

per quanto riguarda dri e dri2 non è un problema..non devono essere caricati...ma X parte?

Personalmente ti consiglio di installare il tuo DE e poi lanciare il servizio xdm..atrimenti dovresti andare ad emergere twm e altro

----------

## beke87

xorg sembra che parta e da uno schermo nero, poi ritorna alla riga di comando e da quell'errore. cosa devo fare adesso che  comandi devo dare, scusami ma è la prima volta che installo gentoo

----------

## ago

te l'ho scritto...probabilmente non hai alcuni elementi essenziali per startare X..continua a seguire le guide ufficiali e installa il tuo DE/WM e poi lanciando 

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

 ti accorgi degli effettivi errori

----------

## beke87

allora io do il comando emerge -av kde-meta:4.3 per installare il kde e poi do il comando che mi hai scritto te ora?

----------

## beke87

a dare emerge kde da errore circular dependencies. e c'è alcune use che sono evidenziate in rosso che devo fare le devo aggiungere a use nel make config? e dopo qualera il comando per aggiornarle?

----------

## ago

credo dovrebbe  andar bene una roba del tipo:

```
emerge -av kde-base/kde-meta
```

poi configuri quel poco che c'è da configurare

----------

## beke87

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> credo dovrebbe  andar bene una roba del tipo:
> 
> ```
> emerge -av kde-base/kde-meta
> ```
> ...

 

io ho dato emerge -av kde-meta:4.3 come da guida. non va bene?

----------

## ago

va bene una sintassi del tipo:

emerge categoria/nomepacchetto

emerge nomepacchetto        (se non ci sono ambiguità)

emerge =nomepacchetto-versione

Non specificando la versione, viene installata la maggiore stabile in tree...a meno che si setti in locale o in globale regole differenti

----------

## magowiz

@beke87 : non serve che copi tutto a mano per i messaggi di errore, puoi attaccare al computer una penna usb ad esempio e copiare i file di log là dentro per poi copiare la parte interessante qua dentro utilizzando un altro computer o sistema operativo (quello con cui accedi e scrivi qui sul forum per capirci  :Wink:  ).

In alternativa puoi usare wgetpaste (che si installa con emerge wgetpaste) , il programma è molto semplice : scrivi wgetpaste <nomefile> e lui carica il file di testo che gli passi come argomento da qualche parte nel web ( i servizi web di paste) restituendoti un indirizzo breve che puoi passare a noi come riferimento.

Per quanto riguarda l'errore , è evidente che c'entri qualcosa anche il mouse oltre che dri2, il problema è anche nella tastiera : tu in INPUT_DEVICES cos'hai scritto ? E già che ci sei dicci anche il contenuto di VIDEO_CARDS e fai anche wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log e incollaci qua dentro l'indirizzo di dove te l'ha caricato. Il file è molto lungo e può contenere diversi errori (quelli segnalati con EE) , di solito fa fede quello che viene prima che appunto potrebbe influire o esser causa dei successivi .

Piccola digressione :

EE : errore che impedisce al server di partire

WW : warning : c'è qualcosa che non è proprio configurato bene ma non impedisce comunque al server di partire e funzionare

II : messaggi informativi

quindi la cosa importante è risolvere tutte le questioni che hanno EE .

----------

## beke87

http://dpaste.com/169404/ questo è il link dello xorg.log avendo creato il mini xorg.conf per i driver nvidia

----------

## beke87

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> http://dpaste.com/169404/ questo è il link dello xorg.log avendo creato il mini xorg.conf per i driver nvidia

 

dimenticavo in Video_card ho nvidia e basta e in input device come da guida evdev synaptics e basta

----------

## magowiz

 *beke87 wrote:*   

>  *beke87 wrote:*   http://dpaste.com/169404/ questo è il link dello xorg.log avendo creato il mini xorg.conf per i driver nvidia 
> 
> dimenticavo in Video_card ho nvidia e basta e in input device come da guida evdev synaptics e basta

 

se non hai il touchpad synaptics puoi pure toglierlo, per quanto riguarda VIDEO_CARDS ti avevo suggerito di mettere anche nv e vga in modo da poter far comunque partire la tua scheda video anche se i driver nvidia non fossero andati bene.

Comunque il primo errore è sul modulo dri e quindi ci concentreremo , almeno inizialmente su questo , può essere che risolvendo il problema con dri si risolvano anche gli altri problemi, se però così non sarà almeno avremo fatto un passo avanti verso la soluzione.

Mi sembra che qualcun altro qui ti abbia suggerito di creare lo stesso un file xorg.conf minimale, bene tu prova ad aggiungerci quello che ti scrivo io :

questa è perchè tu hai un sistema operativo a 64-bit

```

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

```

non so se questo potrà funzionare oppure no, però intanto dimmi cosa ti dice il comando 

```
ls /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri.so
```

se ti dovesse dire "no such file or directory" allora vorrebbe dire che l'assenza di questo file è la causa di tutto, ma dubito che non ci sia perché è uno dei file che è installato da xorg-server

----------

## beke87

ho aggiunto nel file xorg cosa mi hai detto e niente come prima.

poi ho dato il comando ls /usr/lib64......... etc e mi è venuta una scritta verde quindi presumo che vada bene

----------

## ago

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Comunque il primo errore è sul modulo dri e quindi ci concentreremo , almeno inizialmente su questo , può essere che risolvendo il problema con dri si risolvano anche gli altri problemi, se però così non sarà almeno avremo fatto un passo avanti verso la soluzione.

 

a dire il vero dri con nvidia non c'entra nulla..cmq giusto per non dover ripetere le stesse cose in tutti i post

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

e

```
INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev synaptics"
```

e vivi felice....se poi sei su un portatile e non hai il touch puoi anche evitare di inserire synaptics

----------

## beke87

ok ma una volta aggiunte l'input cosa devo fare per aggiornare xorg

----------

## ago

```
emerge -DuNav xorg-server
```

o

```
emerge -DuNav xorg-x11
```

A secondo di quale metapacchetto hai scelto

----------

## beke87

ho messo come hai detto tu e ho dato il comando ma niente. penso proprio che dri sia il problema. provo a mettere in video card anche vga? e riprovo?

----------

## magowiz

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> ho messo come hai detto tu e ho dato il comando ma niente. penso proprio che dri sia il problema. provo a mettere in video card anche vga? e riprovo?

 

Il fatto che ti abbia dato la scritta verde su quel file vuol dire che il file esiste e almeno siamo sicuri che non è la sua assenza il problema.

Mi viene un dubbio, non è che da qualche parte nel sistema hai qualche dipendenza rotta che riguarda dri?

A dire il vero mi sembrerebbe molto strano in quanto stai parlando di un'installazione "fresca".

 In tal caso potresti utilizzare il comando revdep-rebuild per ricompilare tutti i pacchetti che sono stati rotti in qualche modo, il comando che ti ho detto è parte del pacchetto gentoolkit che ti consiglio caldamente di installare in quanto di tanto in tanto aggiornando alcune librerie potrai incorrere a delle "rotture", dato che il sistema che hai tu è piuttosto fresco e quindi spoglio il comando non dovrebbe metterci molto, se ti segnala qualcosa di broken ci penserà lui a capire quali pacchetti ricompilare e a farlo.

----------

## beke87

Allora ho provato ad emergere gentoolkit e a dare revdep-rebuild ma è tutto ok. poi a dare startx uguale.

Ora che mi ricordo quando avevo installato il syslog -ng durante l'installazione era venuto fuori questo:

Deprecation Warning:

python_version() is deprecated and will be banned on 2010-07-01.

Use PYTHON instead of python variable Use python_get_*() instead of PYVER+variables

dev-libs/ libgamin -0.1.10-r2

non so se centra cmq....

ah poi un'altra cosa quando mi fa il boot mi da errore a uedev e di configurare il kernel o toglierlo bhò..

----------

## magowiz

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> Allora ho provato ad emergere gentoolkit e a dare revdep-rebuild ma è tutto ok. poi a dare startx uguale.
> 
> Ora che mi ricordo quando avevo installato il syslog -ng durante l'installazione era venuto fuori questo:
> 
> Deprecation Warning:
> ...

 

Allora quelli sono comunque due problemi che non c'entrano nulla con il tuo problema , il primo almeno :

è un errore nel codice del programma, o meglio un warning, ciò succede perché la versione che usi te usa la funzione python_version() che è deprecata, ciò significa che è stata marcata per la rimozione e quindi il primo luglio 2010 verrà rimossa tale funzione e tu sarai costretto ad aggiornare la versione di syslog-ng che altrimenti non compilerà più, il deprecation warning comunque non impedisce al programma di compilare e funzionare correttamente.

Sarebbe interessante se tu riuscissi a postare gli errori che ti dà udev , ma penso proprio che sia un warning che viene fuori anche a me ma che non dà problemi.

Comunque secondo me tu dovresti provare a mettere anche nv e vga in VIDEO_CARDS e dare emerge -uDN world , dopodiché prova a fare in modo che il sistema generi automaticamente un file xorg.conf che almeno funzioni, puoi farlo seguendo la guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml#doc_chap3 dove dice "Generazione automatica di xorg.conf" , prova una delle due alternative o tutte e due se quella che provi fallisce. Così facendo dovresti quasi certamente avere un server x che parte, che però magari non usa tutti i driver giusti ma su quello si può lavorare in seguito.

Se neanche così funziona non so.

Nel tuo sistema cosa hai scelto come architettura di riferimento ? Ovvero in /etc/make.conf cosa dice la parola ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ? Spero proprio che tu abbia messo amd64 e non ~amd64.

----------

## beke87

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *beke87 wrote:*   Allora ho provato ad emergere gentoolkit e a dare revdep-rebuild ma è tutto ok. poi a dare startx uguale.
> 
> Ora che mi ricordo quando avevo installato il syslog -ng durante l'installazione era venuto fuori questo:
> 
> Deprecation Warning:
> ...

 

allora nel mio file make.conf non c'è quella voce che dici te cioè Accept_keywords ma ce n'è una con scritto:

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu ma era di default io non ho cambiato niente

----------

## magowiz

Scusami in realtà sembra che la variabile di cui parlo non sia più necessario perché appunto sull'handbook non ne parla, quindi era necessario fino a non molto tempo fa e quindi io sapevo che serviva solo perché ho installato molto prima di te. Penso che a questo punto capisca dal CHOST che pacchetti deve installarti e che ti deve installare la loro versione stabile.

Comunque prova a fare cosa ti ho detto nel mio penultimo messaggio, se anche così facendo non riesci ad avere una versione funzionante di xorg lascio la parola a chi ne sa più di me.

Ho cercato la tua scheda nella documentazione degli nvidia-drivers che ho anche io (versione stabile amd64 : 190.42-r3 ) ed elenca la 9600 GT nell'elenco schede quindi i driver sono compatibili con la tua scheda.

----------

## beke87

niente adesso mi da schermo nero quando do startx e mi tocca riavviare con reset

----------

## magowiz

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> niente adesso mi da schermo nero quando do startx e mi tocca riavviare con reset

 

ma quindi parte e resta lo schermo nero, giusto ? Hai installato xterm?

----------

## spillo

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> niente adesso mi da schermo nero quando do startx e mi tocca riavviare con reset

 scusate ragazzi ma mi sembra che si stia facendo un sacco di confusione, non per errori, ma per le info sparse...

se posso permettermi un riepilogo, tratto anche dalle mie configurazioni dato che ho una scheda video simile...

```
[...]

USE="[...] hal X [...]"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"
```

Nelle use puoi aggiungere gtk se vuoi far installare in automatico nvidia-settings

```

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.5

=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1

=media-video/nvidia-settings-190.53
```

Non spaventarti ad usare i pacchetti marcati come unstable per il semplice uso desktop...  :Wink: 

```
mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old

emerge x11-base/xorg-server

modprobe nvidia

eselect opengl set nvidia

gpasswd -a tuoutente video

/etc/init.d/hald start

rc-update add hald default
```

Quindi prova

```
startx
```

----------

## beke87

niente neanche così mi sto arrendendo e non è da me azz....  :Shocked: 

----------

## spillo

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> niente neanche così mi sto arrendendo e non è da me azz.... 

 sì ok, ma errori?   :Wink: 

----------

## beke87

quegli di prima load dri, dri2 fault

----------

## !equilibrium

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> quegli di prima load dri, dri2 fault

 

in questo thread ho letto un sacco di fregnacce come non mai prima d'ora, per piacere @beke87, postaci l'output dei seguenti comandi:

emerge --info

eselect opengl list

emerge -auDNv --with-bdeps y world

altrimenti si continua a fare confusione e a tirare ad indovinare, grazie.

ultima nota, evita di "digitare" comandi sperando di risolve il problema perché stai generando solo confusione in chi sta cercando di aiutarti, quindi limitati a fare solo quello che ti viene chiesto e a riportare gli errori.

p.s.: schermo nero = direct rendering non funzionante o non configurato correttamente, quindi o non hai selezionato il profilo opengl con eselect o stai usando un driver nvidia che non va bene con il tuo modello hardware (e quindi ti consiglio di usare la versione ~arch); nvidia non usa nulla di Xorg, quindi niente DRI, niente DRM ecc ecc.

----------

